# Routing greywater to flush toilets



## Billiam (Sep 2, 2016)

SLSTech said:


> I admire your sentiments but let me caution you... your personal house is one thing, a customers house (unless they are heavily into this) is generally not the place to try. Also remember that net-zero for water means you are generally increasing your electric use (pump for water, monitoring, etc...)


I appreciate your thoughtful response. A refreshing change from the general bullying I seem to be getting around here.

I don't push a systems-ecology approach on people; I simply refuse to do any work that isn't in line with it. I also only work on referrals, so I'm not in the Yellow Pages.

And I'm doing net-zero energy and net-zero water together in one house. Gravity moves water, moving water moves electrons, etc. There's more to it that that, but you get the drift.



> Certifications - are you set up with WaterSense, if not you should look more into it. Be careful with the word "engineer" because if you haven't gone to college, hold said license, it can bite you big time.


I know all about WaterSense, but to be honest, it's a little wimpy. I can see the population-level benefits (if more people knew about it and tried to comply with it).

I don't have a stamp, but I work closely with an architectural/ engineering firm that can provide that technicality. I have more than enough academic background and the framed papers to back it up, although I am more of a biologist/chemist than a hard engineer.



> There is a lot involved when you play utility


Isn't that the fun of it all? Sure, you can make a water collector out of old boots and a tin foil solar panel from some plans out of the back of Popular Mechanics. Or you can integrate water collection, storage, and controlled flow into a CHP system managed by a Linux-based BACnet system. Let's get involved!



VinylHanger said:


> Yep. Seems like a lot of work and resources to save a few gallons a day.


You don't get it. It's about doing what should be the new normal. For its own sake.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

The beauty of this whole concept is that you're only one cross connection and one water main failure away from poisoning an entire towns water supply.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Good to see you again, Killer!


----------



## Billiam (Sep 2, 2016)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> The beauty of this whole concept is that you're only one cross connection and one water main failure away from poisoning an entire towns water supply.


You forgot one other variable: someone inadvertently runs miles of water main to my house and accidentally hooks it up. Doh!


----------

